# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  χρηση οθονης laptop για οθονη desktop

## arnestis

Γεια σας... Εχω μια οθονη απο laptop η οποια δουλευει μια χαρα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωμα ωστε να τη συνδεσω σε καποια θυρα vga η dvi ωστε να λειτουργει ως οθονη του deskptop???

----------


## aquasonic

Δοκιμασε να δεις το panel του laptop σου μηπως εισαι τυχερος και εχει απλα κανα πειραγμενο dvi βυσμα. Αλλιως θα χρειαστει controller που καλυτερα να μην μαθεις την τιμη του...

----------


## rep

υπαρχει στο internet κυκλωμα με atmel επεξεργαστη που κανει την μετατροπη.ψαξε...

----------


## arnestis

Για τον controller που κυμαινονται οι τιμες δλδ??? καθε οθονη θελει τον δικο τισ controller ειναι στανταρ για καθε τυπο??? πχ 15,4" lcd κλπ...
φιλε μου rep εψαξα λιγο για το κθκλωμα ποθ μου ειπες αλλα χωρις καποιο αποτελεσμα αν σου βρισκεται μηπως μπορεις να μου το στειλεις??

----------


## rep

καλημερα.ευκολο ειναι.http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/...erface&paged=2

----------


## colt3003

Καλημέρα
το είχα ψάξει και εγώ παλαιόταρα... απογοήτευση πολλόι κατασκευαστές πάνελ - ασύμβατοι μεταξύτους πρέπει να φτιαχτει interface που να επικοινωνεί με το συγκεκριμένο πανελ που διαθέτεις. Και τελικά σα λύση πολύ ακριβότερη απο το να αγοράσεις καινούριο μόνιτορ

----------


## rep

εχεις δικιο.αλλα καμια φορα απο τρελα και μονο ασχολεισε μεχρι τελους ή το κανεις η τα σπας ...

----------


## JimKarvo

σου προτείνω να την πουλήσεις, και να αγοράσεις μια νέα LCD.. αν θες, στείλε μου pm

----------


## colt3003

> σου προτείνω να την πουλήσεις, και να αγοράσεις μια νέα LCD.. αν θες, στείλε μου pm




αγοράζεις και τη δικιά μου ??? :Biggrin:

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι.. :P Δεν μου αρέσει να συνεργάζομαι με Γερμανούς.. :P :P :P
[Ότι θες, pm]

----------


## arnestis

καταρχην ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον κ για τη βοηθεια... δλδ το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα συνδεεται με usb στο desktop και μετα με την οθονη?? και λειτουργει με ολες τις οθονες???

----------

